# Now that LR 4.3 has the final Nikon D600 profile how and where do I access it?



## hassiman (Dec 13, 2012)

Where is the Camera profile selection located?

Thanks.


----------



## JimHess43 (Dec 13, 2012)

You don't really "access" camera profiles in Lightroom.  If your camera is supported, and you can see your raw files, then you are at your starting point.  In the Develop module, if you go to the bottom section on the right which is labeled "Camera Calibration" you will see where you can choose from the different profiles provided in Lightroom.  Take note that you must be using a raw file for those profiles to be accessible.  If you are using a JPEG file, "embedded" is the only one that you will see.  Also note that you'll only see profiles for your camera.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Dec 13, 2012)

JimHess43 said:


> Also note that you'll only see profiles for your camera.



The corollary being, if you do see profiles there, they are the correct ones for the camera model used to shoot the raw image in question.

If you've upgraded to the new 4.3 public release, all profiles for all cameras should have automatically installed, with no user intervention required.


----------



## Mark Sirota (Dec 14, 2012)

And it's worth pointing out that D600 files may render slightly differently in 4.3 than they did in 4.3RC, because whether you like it or not, you're now using the "final" versions of the D600 profiles.


----------

